# Sentenza Processo Mediaset: Berlusconi condanna confermata



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

La Cassazione ha appena letto la sentenza sul Processo Mediaset: *Confermata la condanna nei confronti di Silvio Berlusconi ma si rimanda a Milano per ridefinire l'interdizione.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Vergognoso.


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

caroselliiii!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2013)

Addio a mai più


----------



## Morghot (1 Agosto 2013)

mi piace troppo sta gif 



Ma tanto non cambia niente, tornerà più forte di prima


----------



## Ale (1 Agosto 2013)

Sto venendo


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

Oggi è la fine di tutti gli antiberlusconiani


----------



## francylomba (1 Agosto 2013)

finalmente ! mi ero rotta di vedere diretta stile elezione papa sui tg


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Forza Italia prende il 33% minimo alle prossime elezioni e non posso che godere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia prende il 33% minimo alle prossime elezioni e non posso che godere.


Noi non possiamo che godere della condanna. "Punti di vista".


----------



## Dexter (1 Agosto 2013)

ora si che sono risolti tutti i problemi del paese


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Agosto 2013)

Tre anni della pena sono coperti da indulto, l'anno residuo dovrà essere scontato ai domiciliari o con l'affidamento ai servizi sociali.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Agosto 2013)

Non lo vedremo mai dentro (in carcere intendo) secondo me, però probabilmente sarà l'inizio della fine della sua carriera politica.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

roba bianca vischiosa tra le dita della mano destra


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

l'importante era ridefinire l'interdizione


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Che ne penso??? Godrei alquanto, solo che condonati 3 anni, l'anno che resta se li farà coi servizi sociali.


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

la roba importante era l'interdizione e l'han rinviata


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

non ce voleva altro per ringalluzzire quelli che non erano andato a votare pe silvio alle ultime elezioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> la roba importante era l'interdizione e l'han rinviata



Ha una pena superiore ai 2 anni, quindi scatta l'incandidabilita'.


----------



## smallball (1 Agosto 2013)

La cosa incredibile è che l indulto è stato fatto dal governo del centro sinistra. ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2013)

Comunque non potrà più far politica e è un CONDANNATO ... Game over .


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha una pena superiore ai 2 anni, quindi scatta l'incandidabilita'.



non lo sapevo, ne godo assai


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

Non sarà nemmeno più Cavaliere. C'ha costruito una carriera con quell'appellativo...


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà nemmeno più Cavaliere. C'ha costruito una carriera con quell'appellativo...


sarà ex Cavaliere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

*Resta in politica*. GODO!


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Cambieranno tantissime cose ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cambieranno tantissime cose ora.



Tipo?


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

confermo il mio voto ancora più convinto per silvio berlusconi


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> confermo il mio voto ancora più convinto per silvio berlusconi



si infatti, tutti dovrebbero poter evadere le tasse in libertà, devi rivendicare i tuoi diritti.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

per battere i comunisti, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse


----------



## Prinz (1 Agosto 2013)

Dal mio punto di vista trovo assurdo esultare per una condanna. Sono convinto che molti nemmeno conoscano l'oggetto del processo. Alla gente non interessa se sia stata fatta luce sui fatti di causa. non è indignata perché una sentenza ha chiarito che Berlusconi ha commesso un reato, è contenta per il fatto in sé che sia stato condannato, poiché questo rappresenta un serio impedimento al suo perdurare in politica. Clima da tifo attorno ad una sentenza. Sarò sbagliato io ma non lo concepisco.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Tipo niente. E' come Putin che non può più scendere in politica con la sua faccia, ma continua a governare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista trovo assurdo esultare per una condanna. Sono convinto che molti nemmeno conoscano l'oggetto del processo. Alla gente non interessa se sia stata fatta luce sui fatti di causa. non è indignata perché una sentenza ha chiarito che Berlusconi ha commesso un reato, è contenta per il fatto in sé che è stato condannato, poiché questo rappresenta un serio impedimento al suo perdurare in politica. Clima da tifo attorno ad una sentenza. Sarò sbagliato io ma non lo concepisco.



D'altronde, viviamo nel tifo.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

sapete chi è stato condannato oggi?

il giovane Italiano che cerca lavoro, il bravo imprenditore che sta alle regole e l' impiegato ligio al dovere.....

non perchè sono rappresentati dal Berlu, ma perchè lui si è costruito un impero mentre gli altri no


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> si infatti, tutti dovrebbero poter evadere le tasse in libertà, devi rivendicare i tuoi diritti.



Indipendentemente dal personaggio, io ci vado coi piedi di piombo, anche di più, prima di parlare di evasione. Indipendentemente da come si pronunciano le giurie.


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal personaggio, io ci vado coi piedi di piombo, anche di più, prima di parlare di evasione. Indipendentemente da come si pronunciano le giurie.



Il reato c'è, la condanna ha confermato. Al massimo puoi avere dubbi sulla "consapevolezza" di Berlusconi che dice che non ne sapeva niente, ma sulla veridicità del reato non penso ci siano ancora dubbi.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

si in effetti non ha evaso perchè ha fatto un bel giro di bilancio a costo zero e siamo tutti a posto.....hahahahaaaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per battere i *comunisti*, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse



Quando ne vedi uno fammi un fischio così posso parlare con qualcuno dei bei tempi passati.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Agosto 2013)

Inutile girarci intorno, da oggi Berlusconi è un pregiudicato.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per battere i comunisti, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse



Mi fai UN nome di un comunista da battere?


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sapete chi è stato condannato oggi?
> 
> il giovane Italiano che cerca lavoro, il bravo imprenditore che sta alle regole e l' impiegato ligio al dovere.....
> 
> non perchè sono rappresentati dal Berlu, ma perchè lui si è costruito un impero mentre gli altri no


e allora anche noi milanisti siamo complici di berlusconi perche abbiamo goito per le vittorie fatte con investimenti di denaro evasi dal fisco.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

mezzo pd m pare provenga dal pci, per non parlare di vendola e del movimento 5 stelle, quindi come vedi di comunisti ce ne sono a bizzeffe


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Mi fai UN nome di un comunista da battere?








Comunista 2.0


----------



## Ale (1 Agosto 2013)

ma quanto godo?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per battere i comunisti, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse



fortuna che sono solo i sinistroidi a vederla come una partita di calcio.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e allora anche noi milanisti siamo complici di berlusconi perche abbiamo goito per le vittorie fatte con investimenti di denaro evasi dal fisco.



diciamo che allora ha evaso parecchio perchè non penso che le proporzioni reggano....

comunque noi Milanisti siamo gli unici degni di essere chiamati tifosi ad alto livello proprio perchè abbiamo sempre criticato liberamente!!


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

grillo è il più comunista di tutti, per non parlare di quelle mezze ***** che ha messo in parlamento


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e allora anche noi milanisti siamo complici di berlusconi perche abbiamo goito per le vittorie fatte con investimenti di denaro evasi dal fisco.



il più pulito nel calcio c'ha la rogna.
che altra giustificazione vuoi dare?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Il reato c'è, la condanna ha confermato. Al massimo puoi avere dubbi sulla "consapevolezza" di Berlusconi che dice che non ne sapeva niente, ma sulla veridicità del reato non penso ci siano ancora dubbi.



Ho imparato sulla pelle che in materia tributaria una condanna, in qualsiasi grado di giudizio, non implica che ci sia stato realmente un reato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Comunista 2.0



Radical chic, non comunista.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mezzo pd m pare provenga dal pci, per non parlare di vendola e del movimento 5 stelle, quindi come vedi di comunisti ce ne sono a bizzeffe



e l'altra metà dalla DC. Vendola è espressione di una sinistra liberale e moderna, non del comunismo. I 5 stelle? ma chi? quelli che dicono che il sistema dei partiti è moooooooorto, che i politici sono mooooooorti, che il comunismo è mooooooorto, che SONO TUTTI MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORTI...
lol


----------



## Morghot (1 Agosto 2013)

"L'Esercito di Silvio" esulta: confusione alla lettura della sentenza - Video - Corriere TV

geni assoluti


----------



## Prinz (1 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il più pulito nel calcio c'ha la rogna.
> che altra giustificazione vuoi dare?



Pure in politica se è per questo. In Italia le opposizioni si presentano col volto buono dell'antiberlusconismo, ma dal punto di vista strettamente politico non considero gli eredi dei comunisti e democristiani (grillo non lo nomino proprio) migliori di Berlusconi, solo meno sfacciati. Lo scatafascio economico in cui ci troviamo è quasi più colpa del centrosx che di Berlusconi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per battere i comunisti, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> grillo è il più comunista di tutti, per non parlare di quelle mezze ***** che ha messo in parlamento



ex leghisti, ex pd, ex pdl, ex "dipietrini", girotondini, popolo viola e compagnia bella. Eh sì, proprio una manica di comunisti! Ojùz nerušìmyj respùblik svobòdnych Splotìla navéki velìkaja Rus'

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morghot ha scritto:


> "L'Esercito di Silvio" esulta: confusione alla lettura della sentenza - Video - Corriere TV
> 
> geni assoluti



niente da dire. Si è circondato di un'autentica corte dei miracoli...


----------



## Ale (1 Agosto 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> "L'Esercito di Silvio" esulta: confusione alla lettura della sentenza - Video - Corriere TV
> 
> geni assoluti



non per niente votano berlusca


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e l'altra metà dalla DC. Vendola è espressione di una sinistra liberale e moderna, non del comunismo. I 5 stelle? ma chi? quelli che dicono che il sistema dei partiti è moooooooorto, che i politici sono mooooooorti, che il comunismo è mooooooorto, che SONO TUTTI MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORTI...
> lol



vendola liberale e moderno, questa è grossa, è solo uno che vuole uno stato di polizia tributaria e tassarti pure l'aria.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mezzo pd m pare provenga dal pci, per non parlare di vendola e del movimento 5 stelle, quindi come vedi di comunisti ce ne sono a bizzeffe



E quanti anni ha governato il Pci in Italia?


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

Gli elettori di Beppe Grillo sono esattamente quelli che, fino a poco tempo fa, votavano Berlusconi. Quindi...


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> E quanti anni ha governato il Pci in Italia?



non ha governato grazie alla DC, che ha lottato per annientarli, ma la cultura rossa è in tutte le istituzioni.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vendola liberale e moderno, questa è grossa, è solo uno che vuole uno stato di polizia tributaria e tassarti pure l'aria.



ah? 
Ma conosci la storia del movimento liberale? sai cosa significa? sai da dove proviene? Vendola (a detta di molti commentatori stranieri) è un politico che si collocherebbe molto bene all'interno della "sinistra anglosassone"... che ora va di moda chiamare "sinistra europea" ma che ha avuto forti influenze democratiche statunitensi dal secondo dopoguerra.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Agosto 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Pure in politica se è per questo. In Italia le opposizioni si presentano col volto buono dell'antiberlusconismo, ma dal punto di vista strettamente politico non considero gli eredi dei comunisti e democristiani (grillo non lo nomino proprio) migliori di Berlusconi, solo meno sfacciati. Lo scatafascio economico in cui ci troviamo è quasi più colpa del centrosx che di Berlusconi



lo so, ed è per questo che firmerei col sangue per il ritorno di un craxi.
se proprio onestà e perizia non possono andare di pari passo preferisco che vi sia almeno la seconda.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non ha governato grazie alla DC, che ha lottato per annientarli, ma la cultura rossa è in tutte le istituzioni.



Ah! Quella DC che è responsabile di più di 2000 morti a Longarone?
""""La cultura rossa"""" è quella che ti ha garantito i principi fondamentali della Costituzione, la legge sull'aborto e sul divorzio, il fermento culturale degli anni Sessanta e una nuova visione della donna finalmente moderna ed emancipata, che ha investito nella cultura e nella scuola, che ha partorito intellettuali che hanno riportato in auge una Nazione di caproni, poveri, analfabeti e derelitti e che aveva lavorato per eliminare le macerie della guerra ma che, le stesse macerie, se le portava dentro e non riusciva ad eliminarle.
E sì, anche una cultura che negli anni ha creato problemi né più né meno rispetto ad altri tipi di culture, e come TUTTE le culture dalla comparsa dell'uomo sul pianeta Terra ad oggi hanno fatto (perché non esiste UNA cultura capace di garantire la sussistenza di uno Stato, il progresso e il vivere civile).


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Agosto 2013)

E la cultura Berlusconiana in cosa consiste?

N.B Mai votato partiti di estrema sinistra ma Ds prima e Pd poi, e sinceramente non mi vedo molto come comunista mangia bambini.

Però m'interessa capire questa fobia dei comunisti che dal 1994 il Cav o ex Cav ripete.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah! Quella DC che è responsabile di più di 2000 morti a Longarone?
> """"La cultura rossa"""" è quella che ti ha garantito i principi fondamentali della Costituzione, la legge sull'aborto e sul divorzio, il fermento culturale degli anni Sessanta e una nuova visione della donna finalmente moderna ed emancipata, che ha investito nella cultura e nella scuola.
> Che negli anni ha creato anche problemi né più né meno rispetto ad altri tipi di culture.



si, ha garantito la cultura dell'assistenzialismo e del non fare un ***** a spese dello stato.


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli elettori di Beppe Grillo sono esattamente quelli che, fino a poco tempo fa, votavano Berlusconi. Quindi...



permettimi di dire che tra tutti i 5 stelle che conosco non ce n'è uno che si può dire essere stato un berlusconiano. Ovviamente ci saranno, ma dire che l'elettorato di Grillo è formato solo da ex-berlusconiani (o per la maggior parte da essi) fa ridere.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

gli elettori del movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, provengono tutti dai no tav, rimasugli dei verdi e altri partiti strafalliti di sinistra.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

Tutti quelli che conosco io sono ex berlusconiani convinti.


----------



## vota DC (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per battere i comunisti, voto pure malgioglio se si candiasse



Ma i comunisti non se li filava nessuno prima che questo scendesse in campo. Lui ha imposto il bipolarismo indicando i comunisti come la sua unica alternativa dopo un cinquantennio dove i democristiani avevano spiegato che i comunisti non sono un'alternativa ma il male assoluto.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

che i comunisti siano il male assoluto è risaputo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, ha garantito la cultura dell'assistenzialismo e del non fare un ***** a spese dello stato.



il realtà l'assistenzialismo appartiene tutto al Fascimo e alla DC, e alla cultura made in Italy in generale. Penso agli "Stati nello Stato" rappresentati (ad esempio) dalle società elettriche durante il Fascismo e fino all'inizio degli anni Sessanta (il conte Volpi di Misurata ti dice qualcosa?), alla speculazione edilizia e all'utilizzo barbaro del territorio che ha portato ad alluvioni e frane, a grandi società che approfittavano dei cittadini italiani nostri fratelli, nostri padri, con la complicità dello Stato.



> gli elettori del movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, provengono tutti dai no tav, rimasugli dei verdi e altri partiti strafalliti di sinistra.


è impossibile, numeri alla mano. Tutti i "partiti strafalliti" di sinistra, insieme non arrivavano al 10%. Eppure Grillo ha fatto registrare il 25%. Il restante 15% da dove proviene? Forse hannom imbrogliato come Mr. Burn nei Simpsons e hanno fatto votare i morti?


> che i comunisti siano il male assoluto è risaputo.


certo! per Berlusconi e la sua corte dei miracoli assolutamente è così.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

si infatti, la cgil e la fiom sono noti neofascisti, tieniti i tuoi comunisti, poi quando andremo in default darai la colpa a silvio berlusconi


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> permettimi di dire che tra tutti i 5 stelle che conosco non ce n'è uno che si può dire essere stato un berlusconiano. Ovviamente ci saranno, ma dire che l'elettorato di Grillo è formato solo da ex-berlusconiani (o per la maggior parte da essi) fa ridere.



la verità del m5s sta nel mezzo. nel movimento sono confluiti elettori del centro-destra quanto del centro-sinistra. Hanno intervistato parlamentari 5s ex leghisti falliti. figuriamoci!


----------



## andre (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la verità del m5s sta nel mezzo. nel movimento sono confluiti elettori del centro-destra quanto del centro-sinistra. Hanno intervistato parlamentari 5s ex leghisti falliti. figuriamoci!


su questo sono d'accordo, ma ad estremizzare e ridurre l'elettorato di grillo a ex-berlusconiani o militanti di vecchi partiti di sinistra non ci sto.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia. Comunismo. Nel 2013.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che conosco io sono ex berlusconiani convinti.



Hahahaaaa....il campione mi sembra un po' ristretto per generalizzare


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il più pulito nel calcio c'ha la rogna.
> che altra giustificazione vuoi dare?


Posso vantarmi di non aver mai abboccato alle sue storielle a differenza di molti radical chic.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Hahahaaaa....il campione mi sembra un po' ristretto per generalizzare



Ti ho già editato un messaggio. Alla prossima sei fuori. Leggiti il regolamento.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si infatti, la cgil e la fiom sono noti neofascisti, tieniti i tuoi comunisti, poi quando andremo in default darai la colpa a silvio berlusconi



andremo in default di certo non per colpa dei comunisti visto che silvio berlusconi ha governato la maggior parte del tempo negli ultimi 20 anni e che lo scorso anno il governo tecnico non era di certo "rosso".

I sindacati hanno la gravissima e mortale colpa di non essersi saputi rinnovare, ma i sindacati fino a non molti anni fa hanno garantito i diritti di lavoratori, probabilmente anche dei tuoi genitori, quando i lavoratori di diritti non ne avevano. Se andavi in fabbrica e si sganciava una trave perché i bulloni erano arrugginiti e ti cascava in testa erano cavoli tuoi. Tra le conquiste sindacali c'è lo statuto dei lavoratori, il diritto alla salute, l'eliminazione di discriminazioni. Oggi parliamo di "sicurezza sul lavoro" e "sicurezza DEL lavoro": cose che fino a 45 anni fa non esistevano nemmeno. Oggi se ci si scandalizza per i "licenziamenti facili" è perché il movimento sindacale aveva lottato affinché i lavoratori venissero tutelati da questo punto di vista. Un movimento, quello sindacale, ben visto anche dal Vaticano (già con Giovanni XXIII) nonostante la vocazione social-comunista di alcuni e più genericamente di sinistra di altri. 
Che poi, dalla lacerazione dei sindacati degli anni Ottanta ne siano usciti male e che, come dicevo, non si siano rinnovati è un dato di fatto e, ripeto, è il grande peccato del movimento sindacale italiano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordo, ma ad estremizzare e ridurre l'elettorato di grillo a ex-berlusconiani o militanti di vecchi partiti di sinistra non ci sto.



assolutamente d'accordo con te 
d'altronde lo dicono i dati. non c'è bisogno di essere sociologi, politologi o studiosi di fenomeno sociali e politici.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> andremo in default di certo non per colpa dei comunisti visto che silvio berlusconi ha governato la maggior parte del tempo negli ultimi 20 anni e che lo scorso anno il governo tecnico non era di certo "rosso".
> 
> I sindacati hanno la gravissima e mortale colpa di non essersi saputi rinnovare, ma i sindacati fino a non molti anni fa hanno garantito i diritti di lavoratori, probabilmente anche dei tuoi genitori, quando i lavoratori di diritti non ne avevano. Se andavi in fabbrica e si sganciava una trave perché i bulloni erano arrugginiti e ti cascava in testa erano cavoli tuoi. Tra le conquiste sindacali c'è lo statuto dei lavoratori, il diritto alla salute, l'eliminazione di discriminazioni. Un movimento, quello sindacale, ben visto anche dal Vaticano (già con Giovanni XXIII) nonostante la vocazione social-comunista di alcuni e più genericamente di sinistra di altri.
> Che poi, dalla lacerazione dei sindacati degli anni Ottanta ne siano usciti male e che, come dicevo, non si siano rinnovati è un dato di fatto e, ripeto, è il grande peccato del movimento sindacale italiano.



Diciamo anche che:
i sindacati hanno garantito la pancia piena, no matter what.
i sindacati, ora, pensano solo alle tessere e dei lavoratori se ne fregano.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che:
> i sindacati hanno garantito la pancia piena, no matter what.
> i sindacati, ora, pensano solo alle tessere e dei lavoratori se ne fregano.



esattamente quello che ho scritto.


comunque girerei la domanda di rossonero non evoluto a chi parla di "cultura rossa"


> E la cultura Berlusconiana in cosa consiste?


mi piacerebbe sentire opinioni su questo


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ti ho già editato un messaggio. Alla prossima sei fuori. Leggiti il regolamento.



non me ero accorto....

chiedo venia non è certo mia volontà trasgredire alle regole se l' ho fatto non è stato intenzionale e mi piacerebbe capire cosa non va


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> esattamente quello che ho scritto.
> 
> 
> comunque girerei la domanda di rossonero non evoluto a chi parla di "cultura rossa"
> ...



Da un certo punto di vista, estremizzato, è l'idea dell'imprenditore contro "il sistema".
Il fisco che ti tartassa.
I dipendenti che piantano una grana via l'altra e sono stratutelati.
I burocrati che ti rallentano.

E' una visione estremizzata, ma se uno vive da imprenditore, sa che non è distante dalla realtà, quindi crede ciecamente a quel che dice Berlusconi.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Comunismo. Nel 2013.



ma guarda. secondo me il comunismo esiste ancora. solo che non è rappresentato nelle istituzioni, per cui, a livello politico, è assurdo parlare di comunismo e cercare comunisti ovunque come Gargamella cerca i Puffi. 
I comunisti non sono rappresentati. Se chiedi ad un comunista vero (quei pochi che votano ancora Rifondazione o che sperano in un "ritorno", i romantici e i nostalgici) ti dirà proprio questo: "Io non conto nulla perché non sono rappresentato da nessuno. Questa sinistra è a me ostile".
Diversa la storia col fascismo, perché, ci piaccia o non ci piaccia, abbiamo un retroterra culturale lungo 20 anni e che aveva ben seminato semi che hanno continuato a germogliare anche negli anni successivi, soprattutto nei centri più fortemente influenzati dalla cultura fascista. Fascisti ante-litteram (molti anche dichiarati) ci sono tra le file della Lega come ci sono tra le fila del PDL. 
Ma questo è un altro discorso...


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Agosto 2013)

Ok, però credo che la maggior parte dei sostenitori di Berlusconi siano lavoratori dipendenti.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/il-video-messaggio-di-berlusconi-resta-politica-vt9620.html


----------



## Prinz (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma guarda. secondo me il comunismo esiste ancora. solo che non è rappresentato nelle istituzioni, per cui, a livello politico, è assurdo parlare di comunismo e cercare comunisti ovunque come Gargamella cerca i Puffi.
> I comunisti non sono rappresentati. Se chiedi ad un comunista vero (quei pochi che votano ancora Rifondazione o che sperano in un "ritorno", i romantici e i nostalgici) ti dirà proprio questo: "Io non conto nulla perché non sono rappresentato da nessuno. Questa sinistra è a me ostile".
> Diversa la storia col fascismo, perché, ci piaccia o non ci piaccia, abbiamo un retroterra culturale lungo 20 anni e che aveva ben seminato semi che hanno continuato a germogliare anche negli anni successivi, soprattutto nei centri più fortemente influenzati dalla cultura fascista. Fascisti ante-litteram (molti anche dichiarati) ci sono tra le file della Lega come ci sono tra le fila del PDL.
> Ma questo è un altro discorso...



se i comunisti non si sentono rappresentati immagina noi poveri socialdemocratici


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Da un certo punto di vista, estremizzato, è l'idea dell'imprenditore contro "il sistema".
> Il fisco che ti tartassa.
> I dipendenti che piantano una grana via l'altra e sono stratutelati.
> I burocrati che ti rallentano.
> ...



CredEVA a quello che diceva Berlusconi. Ormai è stato scaricato anche dagli imprenditori!
Ti dò ragione soprattutto per quanto riguardo fisco e burocrazia. Non sbagli quando dici che i dipendenti in alcuni casi sono stratutelati, ma bisogna fare una precisazione. La tutela dei lavoratori è sacrsanta ed è un diritto: è quella moda tutta italiana di creare _storture_ ad aver fatto sì che i diritti siano stati recepiti come qualcos'altro. Molto spesso come strumento di offesa e non di "difesa", di "abusi". e questo nom va bene. Ma è anche in questo che si misura il grado di civiltà di una società. 
I diritti devono essere sempre accompagnati dal buon senso e noi di buon senso non ne abbiamo mai avuto.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

gli imprenditori speravano nel movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma guarda. secondo me il comunismo esiste ancora. solo che non è rappresentato nelle istituzioni, per cui, a livello politico, è assurdo parlare di comunismo e cercare comunisti ovunque come Gargamella cerca i Puffi.
> I comunisti non sono rappresentati. Se chiedi ad un comunista vero (quei pochi che votano ancora Rifondazione o che sperano in un "ritorno", i romantici e i nostalgici) ti dirà proprio questo: "Io non conto nulla perché non sono rappresentato da nessuno. Questa sinistra è a me ostile".
> Diversa la storia col fascismo, perché, ci piaccia o non ci piaccia, abbiamo un retroterra culturale lungo 20 anni e che aveva ben seminato semi che hanno continuato a germogliare anche negli anni successivi, soprattutto nei centri più fortemente influenzati dalla cultura fascista. Fascisti ante-litteram (molti anche dichiarati) ci sono tra le file della Lega come ci sono tra le fila del PDL.
> Ma questo è un altro discorso...



Per me, in questo momento, il fascismo in italia conta quanto il comunismo.
Minoranze irrisorie, fanatiche, che fanno baccano ma che non contano nulla. Per fortuna.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> se i comunisti non si sentono rappresentati immagina noi poveri socialdemocratici



il discorso è simile. La politica italiana è un'anomalia. Non venitemi a dire che il PDL è classificabile come partito di Destra! La destra è altra cosa... la destra europea è lontana anni luce dal PDL.



> gli imprenditori speravano nel movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle.


in realtà gli imprenditori speravano in Monti (e lì ha preso la maggior parte dei voti).



> Per me, in questo momento, il fascismo in italia conta quanto il comunismo.
> Minoranze irrisorie, fanatiche, che fanno baccano ma che non contano nulla. Per fortuna.


Bah non so. Mi sono scontrato con entrambi 
Ad esempio chiamare un ministro "babbuino" è ignoranza, ma che in Italia resiste e sussiste per colpa di una cultura fascista difficile da sradicare. Una cultura che ha incitato all'odio razziale. Un modo di vedere le cose che in America è stato superato ormai da 40 anni e più: clamoroso perché era lo stato schiavista per eccellenza.
Queste manifestazioni per me sono il male. Qualcuno dice della democrazia, io dico della società civile.

E non possiamo nemmeno nasconderci dietro un dito: sono chiare manifestazioni razziste e FASCISTE. E se ci sono significa che sono pericolose.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Agosto 2013)

la destra europea è quella pro-gay e altre amenità simili, mi tengo il pdl.


----------



## vota DC (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I sindacati hanno la gravissima e mortale colpa di non essersi saputi rinnovare, ma i sindacati fino a non molti anni fa hanno garantito i diritti di lavoratori, probabilmente anche dei tuoi genitori, quando i lavoratori di diritti non ne avevano. Se andavi in fabbrica e si sganciava una trave perché i bulloni erano arrugginiti e ti cascava in testa erano cavoli tuoi. Tra le conquiste sindacali c'è lo statuto dei lavoratori, il diritto alla salute, l'eliminazione di discriminazioni. Oggi parliamo di "sicurezza sul lavoro" e "sicurezza DEL lavoro": cose che fino a 45 anni fa non esistevano nemmeno. Oggi se ci si scandalizza per i "licenziamenti facili" è perché il movimento sindacale aveva lottato affinché i lavoratori venissero tutelati da questo punto di vista. Un movimento, quello sindacale, ben visto anche dal Vaticano (già con Giovanni XXIII) nonostante la vocazione social-comunista di alcuni e più genericamente di sinistra di altri.



I sindacati hanno protetto i loro iscritti in puro stile mafioso danneggiando quelli che non si iscrivevano. Hanno reso le assunzioni difficili e i licenziamenti difficili così ti iscrivi al sindacato e sei blindato. Ma soprattutto in passato se la moneta diventava carta straccia o i prezzi cambiavano c'era l'adeguamento automatico, i sindacati in accordo con Amato e feccia craxiana decisero di abolire la scala mobile andando contro persino ai partiti di riferimento. Ad esempio uno si aspetta la CGIL seguire il PCI? Invece niente da fare in quel caso: hanno sostituito l'adeguamento ai prezzi automatico con "l'andare dal padrino sindacalista man mano che i prezzi variano". Questa è una cosa abominevole, il fatto poi che uno come Fassina dopo aver fatto notare che gran parte di quelli considerati evasori da Equitalia siano in realtà morosi che non riescono a pagare e che ci sia un'evasione, finisca linciato congiuntamente da Camusso e Colaninno la dice tutta su quanto i sindacati siano sempre stati una mafia di servi dei padroni che diffondono l'assurdo messaggio che uno da solo non può nulla e deve per forza aggregarsi al sindacato per valere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Più lo condannano, più lo votiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> gli elettori del movimento neocomunista a 5 stelle, provengono tutti dai no tav, rimasugli dei verdi e altri partiti strafalliti di sinistra.



Hahahahah


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più lo condannano, più lo votiamo.



Anche se la condanna fosse giusta??? Cioè è una cosa a prescindere???


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più lo condannano, più lo votiamo.



Cioè mi stai facendo capire che si premia la disonestà?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè mi stai facendo capire che si premia la disonestà?



No si premia un uomo martoriato da una magistratura politicizzata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No si premia un uomo martoriato da una magistratura politicizzata.



La magistratura fosse davvero politicizzata lo avrebbe "fermato" prima non credi?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No si premia un uomo martoriato da una magistratura politicizzata.



Ma in teoria non andrebbe votato per i meriti politici?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La magistratura fosse davvero politicizzata lo avrebbe "fermato" prima non credi?



Beh, insomma, mi ricollego all'altro topic: 50 processi non li fanno nemmeno ai capi della camorra. Cioè, ragazzi 50 processi.


----------



## vota DC (1 Agosto 2013)

Comunque è colpa sua: poteva introdurre la separazione delle carriere, ma non l'ha fatto per pigrizia, ha seguito il consiglio dei suoi di non fare niente perché in cambio lo assolvevano e si è circondato di avvocati inutili (tipo Ghedini che ottiene una condanna più grave dell'accusa), c'è gente che assolve pure Andreotti e che può fallire solo se sei palesemente beccato con le mani nel sacco come è successo a Conte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma in teoria non andrebbe votato per i meriti politici?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Secondo te c'è un accanimento nei suoi confronti quindi?


PS
Volevo chiederti una cosa da un po' visto che ne sai più di me, sapresti consigliarmi un libro sull'economia senza che vada troppo nello specifico per comuni mortali come me?  (Nel caso mandami un PM)


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque è colpa sua: poteva introdurre la separazione delle carriere, ma non l'ha fatto per pigrizia, ha seguito il consiglio dei suoi di non fare niente perché in cambio lo assolvevano e si è circondato di avvocati inutili (tipo Ghedini che ottiene una condanna più grave dell'accusa), c'è gente che assolve pure Andreotti e che può fallire solo se sei palesemente beccato con le mani nel sacco come è successo a Conte.



Ma non c'era stata la levata di scudi delle toghe, all'epoca?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te c'è un accanimento nei suoi confronti quindi?
> 
> 
> PS
> Volevo chiederti una cosa da un po' visto che ne sai più di me, sapresti consigliarmi un libro sull'economia senza che vada troppo nello specifico per comuni mortali come me?  (Nel caso mandami un PM)



Risposta molto sintetica: sì, secondo me c'è stato un accanimento nei suoi confronti.

Risposta non sintetica: è luuuuuunga.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Agosto 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il giorno in cui si smetterà di parlare solo di questo uomo.
E' stato abilissimo, attraverso tutti i suoi media, a creare un clima di tifo attorno alla politica, tanto che a distanza di 20 anni si ragiona ancora in termini di berlusconiani o anti-berlusconiani, comunisti o fascisti.
Sono contento che si sia, finalmente, applicata la legge, ma ho ben poco da godere.
Innanzitutto, a me dei processi e dei problemi di Berlusconi non interessa francamente una mazza. I problemi dell'Italia sono ben altri e Silvio non è l'unico colpevole dell'attuale situazione italiana (il PD mi fa ancora più pena del PDL e lo dico da "comunista", visto che in Italia chi è di sinistra è comunista e mangia i bambini). Con questo non datemi del berlusconiano che vi denuncio all'istante.
Sono convinto anch'io che ci sia stata un'attenzione morbosa per i processi di Berlusconi, ma dovrei scrivere un capitolo di storia. Mi limito a dire: mettiamo anche caso che dei quasi 50 processi a suo carico il 90% siano inventati di sana pianta dalla magistratura politicizzata, ok. Ma anche solo 2/3 saranno veri o no, o sono tutti inventati di sana pianta e quest'uomo è uno stinco di santo? Se ha commesso dei reati, non è giusto che venga condannato?
Ma sinceramente, davvero non mi interessa più dei processi di Berlusconi, sono davvero sfinito.
Quello di cui sono straconvinto è che alle prossime elezioni _Forza Italia_ (ebbene sì, questa sera è iniziata ufficialmente la propaganda elettorale con un video proposto urbi et orbi) prenderà il 40% dei voti.
Sto cercando di scrivere quello che penso in maniera molto equilibrata filtrando in parte i miei reali pensieri, altrimenti dovrei essere bannato.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il giorno in cui si smetterà di parlare solo di questo uomo.
> E' stato abilissimo, attraverso tutti i suoi media, a creare un clima di tifo attorno alla politica, tanto che a distanza di 20 anni si ragiona ancora in termini di berlusconiani o anti-berlusconiani, comunisti o fascisti.
> Sono contento che si sia, finalmente, applicata la legge, ma ho ben poco da godere.
> Innanzitutto, a me dei processi e dei problemi di Berlusconi non interessa francamente una mazza. I problemi dell'Italia sono ben altri e Silvio non è l'unico colpevole dell'attuale situazione italiana (il PD mi fa ancora più pena del PDL e lo dico da "comunista", visto che in Italia chi è di sinistra è comunista e mangia i bambini). Con questo non datemi del berlusconiano che vi denuncio all'istante.
> ...



Ma sicuramente non è "pulito".
Il discorso è un altro. il 99% degli imprenditori non è "pulito", perché la struttura giuridica italiana è TERRIFICANTE. Se si volesse guardare con la lente di ingrandimento ogni impresa in italia dovrebbero chiuderne qualcosa come l'80%. Spesso, determinate "violazioni" vengono fatte perché, in paesi più svegli del nostro, non ci sono trentamila procedure che APPESANTISCONO E BASTA (Non tutelano, non aiutano, non garantiscono. Fanno solo perdere competitività con l'estero) e quindi riescono sempre ad andare avanti.

Faccio un esempio: una società che ho seguito l'anno scorso, in crisi nera. L'imprenditore, che ha BUTTATO mezzo milione di euro (Mezzo. Milione. Di. Euro.) nella sua società, perché ci credeva alla morte, è arrivato a dire "Ok, garantisco il posto a tutti, non va a casa nessuno, ma serve che si lavori 4 ore in più alla settimana". Sindacati+Legge Italiana = Sfasciato TUTTO.
Ah, e per la cronaca, con la legge italiana l'imprenditore che non dichiara fallimento in proprio "in tempo" (il che fa ridere, cosa ne puoi sapere del momento esatto in cui una società è morta?) rischia un'azione di responsabilità a livello civile e penale per aggravamento del dissesto, nel caso sia amministratore (99% dei casi).

Io non crocifiggerò MAI un imprenditore (ovvio, se uno fa una roba disonesta è un conto, ma parliamo di DISONESTA' VERA, non di "grigio"), MAI. Ne ho viste troppe in un anno e mezzo (non vent'anni, un anno e mezzo) per non capire che gli imprenditori italiani sono degli EROI per come affrontano il mondo.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Nulla


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che conosco io sono ex berlusconiani convinti.


Il bacino di utenza maggiore alle ultime elezioni l'ha perso il pdl. Il m5s non c'era alle precedenti.

Basta fare 2+2


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Agosto 2013)

fatto sta che alla fine la sinistra ha "stravinto" in questo processo:il rinvio sulla decisione in merito all'interdizione dai pubblici uffici ha letteralmente salvato il governo,che altrimenti sarebbe immediatamente caduto.Sarà stato un caso? la presenza politica di berlusconi,volente o nolente,ha sempre fatto comodo alla sinistra


----------



## Principe (2 Agosto 2013)

Ma forse devo aver visto male io ..... Cosa state commentando esattamente una sentenza ? Ah okey allora si suppone che ne sappiate qualcosa di diritto. Ecco al di la' di chi sia stato condannato oggi l'Italia ripiomba nel Medioevo semplicemente per il fatto che è stato condannato un innocente, e non importa chi esso sia o che cosa si suppone che abbia o non abbia fatto. Quando non si è più in uno stato di diritto nulla ha più senso. E voi vi preoccupate del fatto che Berlusconi sia o non sia finito come uomo politico . Andate a leggervi la Convenzione Europea per la salvaguardia dei diritti dell'uomo e delle libertà fondamentali ( ovviamente mi riferisco a chi ha esultato ) per sapere queste cose non è mai troppo tardi.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente non è "pulito".
> Il discorso è un altro. il 99% degli imprenditori non è "pulito", perché la struttura giuridica italiana è TERRIFICANTE. Se si volesse guardare con la lente di ingrandimento ogni impresa in italia dovrebbero chiuderne qualcosa come l'80%. Spesso, determinate "violazioni" vengono fatte perché, in paesi più svegli del nostro, non ci sono trentamila procedure che APPESANTISCONO E BASTA (Non tutelano, non aiutano, non garantiscono. Fanno solo perdere competitività con l'estero) e quindi riescono sempre ad andare avanti.
> 
> Faccio un esempio: una società che ho seguito l'anno scorso, in crisi nera. L'imprenditore, che ha BUTTATO mezzo milione di euro (Mezzo. Milione. Di. Euro.) nella sua società, perché ci credeva alla morte, è arrivato a dire "Ok, garantisco il posto a tutti, non va a casa nessuno, ma serve che si lavori 4 ore in più alla settimana". Sindacati+Legge Italiana = Sfasciato TUTTO.
> ...



Su quello che hai scritto sono d'accordo anch'io.
Infatti, in Italia ci sono un'infinità di problemi e di certo Berlusconi non è quello più importante.
Ma davvero il discorso diventa lunghissimo e complicatissimo.
Io sono davvero esausto e schifato da tutta la politica italiana e non è bello che a dirlo sia un ragazzo di 24/25 anni. A dirla tutta, ero anche interessato a voler partecipare attivamente alla vita politica nel mio paese e ho visto talmente tante cose sporche già nel piccolo che ho capito che con questo mondo non ci voglio avere niente a che fare.
Ho idee di sinistra, ma se dovessi mettermi a scrivere dell'attuale sinistra italiana finirei probabilmente dopo domani e le parole non sarebbero mica tanto belle.
Dico solamente una cosa: Grillo ha detto che Berlusconi è morto e che la sua condanna è un po' come la caduta del muro di Berlino. Povero illuso. Berlusconi è vivo più che mai, d'altronde questa sera ha fatto, come sempre, propaganda elettorale, rilanciando la nuova _Forza Italia_. Ma siamo da anni e anni in una dittatura mediatica, quindi a questa cosa ormai siamo ampiamente assuefatti.
Vabbé, forse è meglio che nei topic politici non ci entri mai più 

- - - Updated - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Ma forse devo aver visto male io ..... Cosa state commentando esattamente una sentenza ? Ah okey allora si suppone che ne sappiate qualcosa di diritto. Ecco al di la' di chi sia stato condannato oggi l'Italia ripiomba nel Medioevo semplicemente per il fatto che è stato condannato un innocente, e non importa chi esso sia o che cosa si suppone che abbia o non abbia fatto. Quando non si è più in uno stato di diritto nulla ha più senso. E voi vi preoccupate del fatto che Berlusconi sia o non sia finito come uomo politico . Andate a leggervi la Convenzione Europea per la salvaguardia dei diritti dell'uomo e delle libertà fondamentali ( ovviamente mi riferisco a chi ha esultato ) per sapere queste cose non è mai troppo tardi.



In base a cosa dici che è stato condannato un innocente?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e [MENTION=197]ildemone85[/MENTION] ...mettevi d'accordo , il M5S è di destra estrema oppure è di sinistra strema  <3 ... ahhaha


----------



## korma (2 Agosto 2013)

voi siete completamente pazzi...andatevi a rivedere per cosa è stato processato ....e non ditemi che tutti gli imprenditori sono uguali, non tutti assumono come stalliere un boss della mafia.
voi siete complemtamente invasati di berlusconismo e fuori dallarealta'.
a me che il nano venga condannato oggi non frega na sega, doveva andare in gabbia 20 anni fa,ormai è tardi ,i danni li ha gia' fatti , e sono su questo schermo, qualche centimetro in alto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

cmq tornando on topic... oggi è un giorno di gioia... non perchè silvio sia il male assoluto..anzi... ma perchè lui era l'emblema di questa politica fallita vecchia e fatta di veline e ***** finte... 

basta... [MENTION=197]ildemone85[/MENTION] mi dici 1 cosa positiva che il governo berlusconi ha fatto ?


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

ma stamani gli han portato il tozzo di pane e il cartone d'acqua per colazione?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cmq tornando on topic... oggi è un giorno di gioia... non perchè silvio sia il male assoluto..anzi... ma perchè lui era l'emblema di questa politica fallita vecchia e fatta di veline e ***** finte...
> 
> basta... [MENTION=197]ildemone85[/MENTION] mi dici 1 cosa positiva che il governo berlusconi ha fatto ?



1? Ce ne sono svariate; cosi come ci sono anche gli errori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 1? Ce ne sono svariate; cosi come ci sono anche gli errori.



Dimmene 1 ..


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> voi siete completamente pazzi...andatevi a rivedere per cosa è stato processato ....e non ditemi che tutti gli imprenditori sono uguali, non tutti assumono come stalliere un boss della mafia.
> voi siete complemtamente invasati di berlusconismo e fuori dallarealta'.
> a me che il nano venga condannato oggi non frega na sega, doveva andare in gabbia 20 anni fa,ormai è tardi ,i danni li ha gia' fatti , e sono su questo schermo, qualche centimetro in alto.



Ma anche no, soprattutto visto che non ho votato lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma forse devo aver visto male io ..... Cosa state commentando esattamente una sentenza ? Ah okey allora si suppone che ne sappiate qualcosa di diritto. Ecco al di la' di chi sia stato condannato oggi l'Italia ripiomba nel Medioevo semplicemente per il fatto che è stato condannato un innocente, e non importa chi esso sia o che cosa si suppone che abbia o non abbia fatto. Quando non si è più in uno stato di diritto nulla ha più senso. E voi vi preoccupate del fatto che Berlusconi sia o non sia finito come uomo politico . Andate a leggervi la Convenzione Europea per la salvaguardia dei diritti dell'uomo e delle libertà fondamentali ( ovviamente mi riferisco a chi ha esultato ) per sapere queste cose non è mai troppo tardi.



Hai descritto un martire....


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Agosto 2013)

aver impedito la vittoria dei comunisti, basta e avanza per votarlo fino a quando campa.


----------



## smallball (2 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> fatto sta che alla fine la sinistra ha "stravinto" in questo processo:il rinvio sulla decisione in merito all'interdizione dai pubblici uffici ha letteralmente salvato il governo,che altrimenti sarebbe immediatamente caduto.Sarà stato un caso? la presenza politica di berlusconi,volente o nolente,ha sempre fatto comodo alla sinistra



esatto,hai colto perfettamente il senso della giornata di ieri


----------



## Prinz (2 Agosto 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I sindacati hanno protetto i loro iscritti in puro stile mafioso danneggiando quelli che non si iscrivevano. Hanno reso le assunzioni difficili e i licenziamenti difficili così ti iscrivi al sindacato e sei blindato. Ma soprattutto in passato se la moneta diventava carta straccia o i prezzi cambiavano c'era l'adeguamento automatico, i sindacati in accordo con Amato e feccia craxiana decisero di abolire la scala mobile andando contro persino ai partiti di riferimento. Ad esempio uno si aspetta la CGIL seguire il PCI? Invece niente da fare in quel caso: hanno sostituito l'adeguamento ai prezzi automatico con "l'andare dal padrino sindacalista man mano che i prezzi variano". Questa è una cosa abominevole, il fatto poi che uno come Fassina dopo aver fatto notare che gran parte di quelli considerati evasori da Equitalia siano in realtà morosi che non riescono a pagare e che ci sia un'evasione, finisca linciato congiuntamente da Camusso e Colaninno la dice tutta su quanto i sindacati siano sempre stati una mafia di servi dei padroni che diffondono l'assurdo messaggio che uno da solo non può nulla e deve per forza aggregarsi al sindacato per valere.



per me avete ragione entrambi, la verità sta nel mezzo


----------



## Prinz (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente non è "pulito".
> Il discorso è un altro. il 99% degli imprenditori non è "pulito", perché la struttura giuridica italiana è TERRIFICANTE. Se si volesse guardare con la lente di ingrandimento ogni impresa in italia dovrebbero chiuderne qualcosa come l'80%. Spesso, determinate "violazioni" vengono fatte perché, in paesi più svegli del nostro, non ci sono trentamila procedure che APPESANTISCONO E BASTA (Non tutelano, non aiutano, non garantiscono. Fanno solo perdere competitività con l'estero) e quindi riescono sempre ad andare avanti.
> 
> Faccio un esempio: una società che ho seguito l'anno scorso, in crisi nera. L'imprenditore, che ha BUTTATO mezzo milione di euro (Mezzo. Milione. Di. Euro.) nella sua società, perché ci credeva alla morte, è arrivato a dire "Ok, garantisco il posto a tutti, non va a casa nessuno, ma serve che si lavori 4 ore in più alla settimana". Sindacati+Legge Italiana = Sfasciato TUTTO.
> ...



Non posso che quotare, anch'io nel mio piccolo ho visto cose agghiaccianti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> aver impedito la vittoria dei comunisti, basta e avanza per votarlo fino a quando campa.



Continui a rispondere a caso senza dare contenuto... 

dimmi 1 cosa positiva che ha fatto il governo B in 20 anni di politica .


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Agosto 2013)

te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato


----------



## James Watson (2 Agosto 2013)

ma trollare non era proibito dal regolamento o mi ricordo male io?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Che buoni questi pop corn ...


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Io sto ancora aspettando di sentire cosa di buono ha fatto Silvio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato



Dai, un po' di serietà


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato



Hai dimenticato questo:


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continui a rispondere a caso senza dare contenuto...
> 
> dimmi 1 cosa positiva che ha fatto il governo B in 20 anni di politica .



Berlusconi non ha mai messo le mani nelle tasche degli italiani, innanzitutto. Al contrario di quanto hanno fatto gente come Prodi e Monti.
Anzi nel campo fiscale ha sempre varato norme di detrazione ( nel quinquennio 2001-2006 furono varate varie norme di detrazioni fiscali e di rafforzamento della no tax area).
Ha incentivato e aperto il mondo del Lavoro (all'epoca) con la Riforma Biagi che prima era una casta a causa dell'operato della sinistra. E anche qui gli sono andati a rompere le balls, non ultima la squallida Riforma Fornero.
E l'unico che ha varato un complesso di norme volte ad incentivare le imprese e di favorire l'accesso al credito ( la situazione attuale rientra in una spirale di crisi generale, Berlusconi non c'entra). Oltre a essersi sempre schierato in prima linea contro la peggior imposta del Mondo : l'Irap.
E' intervenuto in prima linea per ridurre gli sprechi nell' università ( che sono tanti) e anche qui gli hanno dato addosso.
Con la Legge Bossi-Fini si pose un duro fermo all'immigrazione delegante, con le sinistre e ora con la Kyenge rischiamo di diventare una colonia islamica.
Ha innalzato le pensioni minime, aumentando la pensione sociale a 516 euro al mese. Sempre in termini di pensione è stato poi necessario innalzare l'eta pensionabile ma questo perchè si è innalzata la vita media e quindi col passar degli anni si sarebbe creata un eccessiva spesa pubblica.
E' l'unico che ha sempre avuto una visione futuristica delle cose, come le grandi opere per lo sviluppo del Paese e anche qui i soliti noti gli sono andati contro.


----------



## Solo (2 Agosto 2013)

Alcuni post mi fanno cappottare sulla sedia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha mai messo le mani nelle tasche degli italiani, innanzitutto. Al contrario di quanto hanno fatto gente come Prodi e Monti.
> Anzi nel campo fiscale ha sempre varato norme di detrazione ( nel quinquennio 2001-2006 furono varate varie norme di detrazioni fiscali e di rafforzamento della no tax area).
> Ha incentivato e aperto il mondo del Lavoro (all'epoca) con la Riforma Biagi che prima era una casta a causa dell'operato della sinistra. E anche qui gli sono andati a rompere le balls, non ultima la squallida Riforma Fornero.
> E l'unico che ha varato un complesso di norme volte ad incentivare le imprese e di favorire l'accesso al credito ( la situazione attuale rientra in una spirale di crisi generale, Berlusconi non c'entra). Oltre a essersi sempre schierato in prima linea contro la peggior imposta del Mondo : l'Irap.
> ...



Eh?


----------



## James Watson (2 Agosto 2013)

Seriamente, non ho nemmeno voglia di rispondere, tra cinque ore e otto minuti vado in ferie..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha mai messo le mani nelle tasche degli italiani, innanzitutto. Al contrario di quanto hanno fatto gente come Prodi e Monti.
> Anzi nel campo fiscale ha sempre varato norme di detrazione ( nel quinquennio 2001-2006 furono varate varie norme di detrazioni fiscali e di rafforzamento della no tax area).
> Ha incentivato e aperto il mondo del Lavoro (all'epoca) con la Riforma Biagi che prima era una casta a causa dell'operato della sinistra. E anche qui gli sono andati a rompere le balls, non ultima la squallida Riforma Fornero.
> E l'unico che ha varato un complesso di norme volte ad incentivare le imprese e di favorire l'accesso al credito ( la situazione attuale rientra in una spirale di crisi generale, Berlusconi non c'entra). Oltre a essersi sempre schierato in prima linea contro la peggior imposta del Mondo : l'Irap.
> ...



Gaetà lo sai che ti voglio bene e ci conosciamo da anni.. ma quello che hai scritto ( alcune cose ) sono pura realtà distorta..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



Colonia islamica, colonia di immigrati, colonia di " non italiani". Chiamala come vuoi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gaetà lo sai che ti voglio bene e ci conosciamo da anni.. ma quello che hai scritto ( alcune cose ) sono pura realtà distorta..



Lorè dici la tua. Su cosa non concordi


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Colonia islamica, colonia di immigrati, colonia di " non italiani". Chiamala come vuoi



Ma tutto ciò lo pensi per via dello Ius Soli?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Seriamente, non ho nemmeno voglia di rispondere, tra cinque ore e otto minuti vado in ferie..



Vai a Cuba? (Cit. ildemone85)


----------



## James Watson (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vai a Cuba? (Cit. ildemone85)



ahahah! no, in realtà vado a Pechino, a Cuba ci vivo durante l'anno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tutto ciò lo pensi per via dello Ius Soli?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ovviamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.



Gli Stati Uniti hanno lo Ius Soli per dire e non mi sembra siano messi male.
Che poi basterebbe attuare lo Ius Soli come lo fanno in Francia, mi sembra un ottimo compromesso.


----------



## Morghot (2 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Alcuni post mi fanno cappottare sulla sedia.


No seriamente, io non capisco chi fa il troll e chi no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

-Usa solo sapone liquido. Ripeto, solo sapone liquido. (F. Corona)


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Comunismo. Nel 2013.



Stai scherzando?
Il comunismo c'è eccome ed è più forte che mai.
Se dovessero vincere i comunisti, si instaurerebbe una dittatura bolscevica da paura.
La capitale d'Italia, in barba ai leghisti, diventerebbe Varese, che cambierà denominazione in Nuova Marrakech oppure Kyengegrado.
Il Governo sarà formato da soli stranieri ed extracomunitari.
Agghiaggiande.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?
> Il comunismo c'è eccome ed è più forte che mai.
> Se dovessero vincere i comunisti, si instaurerebbe una dittatura bolscevica da paura.
> La capitale d'Italia, in barba ai leghisti, diventerebbe Varese, che cambierà denominazione in Nuova Marrakech oppure Kyengegrado.
> ...


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha mai messo le mani nelle tasche degli italiani, innanzitutto. Al contrario di quanto hanno fatto gente come Prodi e Monti.
> Anzi nel campo fiscale ha sempre varato norme di detrazione ( nel quinquennio 2001-2006 furono varate varie norme di detrazioni fiscali e di rafforzamento della no tax area).
> Ha incentivato e aperto il mondo del Lavoro (all'epoca) con la Riforma Biagi che prima era una casta a causa dell'operato della sinistra. E anche qui gli sono andati a rompere le balls, non ultima la squallida Riforma Fornero.
> E l'unico che ha varato un complesso di norme volte ad incentivare le imprese e di favorire l'accesso al credito ( la situazione attuale rientra in una spirale di crisi generale, Berlusconi non c'entra). Oltre a essersi sempre schierato in prima linea contro la peggior imposta del Mondo : l'Irap.
> ...



Tu lo sai che l'ultima manovra finanziaria di Berlusconi è stata, in sostanza, una manovra Monti soft, sì?


----------



## Prinz (2 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato



Ma magari, questi sono quelli che hanno svenduto a 2 lire il patrimonio dello stato, intrallazzato con banchieri ed eurocrati, intrapreso guerre, introdotto le prime tipologie di lavoro precario, indebolito la lotta alla mafia, introdotto la sciagurata riforma del titolo V, parificato scuola pubblica e privata, da sempre fieri ed aprioristici sostenitori del progetto neomercantilista e neoliberista chiamato UE. Più a destra di Berlusconi, altro che sinistra.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?
> Il comunismo c'è eccome ed è più forte che mai.
> Se dovessero vincere i comunisti, si instaurerebbe una dittatura bolscevica da paura.
> La capitale d'Italia, in barba ai leghisti, diventerebbe Varese, che cambierà denominazione in Nuova Marrakech oppure Kyengegrado.
> ...



Varese capitale   Attilio non permetterebbe mai uno spodestamento!! Coi forconi! COi forconi!

Giù le mani dal Nord, Teroni!!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tu lo sai che l'ultima manovra finanziaria di Berlusconi è stata, in sostanza, una manovra Monti soft, sì?



Ma non è vero.
La crisi non c'è mai stata con Berlusconi, ma poi è arrivato Monti con una manovra depressiva e ha bloccato tutta l'economia italiana.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Varese capitale
> 
> Giù le mani dal Nord, Teroni!!



Monsignore sto attendendo la sua risposta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero.
> La crisi non c'è mai stata con Berlusconi, ma poi è arrivato Monti con una manovra depressiva e ha bloccato tutta l'economia italiana.



I ristoranti sono pieni (Cit. Storica)


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero.
> La crisi non c'è mai stata con Berlusconi, ma poi è arrivato Monti con una manovra depressiva e ha bloccato tutta l'economia italiana.



In realtà è colpa di entrambi.
Sono loro che hanno mandato in rovina il Paese, uno per colpa delle donnine, l'altro perchè filo crucco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

alcuni commenti su qyesto topic entrano di diritto nella storia di MW


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimmene 1 ..



e fallo pensare su..e che cavolo, non è mica facile ricordarne una buona di berlusca


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Poi ragazzi, adesso partiranno gli insulti, ma a me la riforma col maestro unico alle elementari è da sempre sembrata una grande cosa.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Poi ragazzi, adesso partiranno gli insulti, ma a me la riforma col maestro unico alle elementari è da sempre sembrata una grande cosa.



scusami ma cosa significa?
come funzionava prima e come funziona ora?


----------



## Marilson (2 Agosto 2013)

salve, ero impegnato con lo Champagne e mi sono perso alcuni post.. qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Ma anche il processo breve ha sempre avuto un senso d'essere.

Oppure anche la previsione del "dolo specifico" per il falso in bilancio.

L'estensione della no tax area, l'aumento delle pensioni minime.

L'introduzione della patente a punti.

E ha spinto (fallendo) per far partire il nucleare in italia e riformare le carriere dei pm.

Queste secondo me sono tutte cose buone, sono le prime che mi vengono in mente. 
A me spiace che siccome la politica in italia è tifo, tutto debba scadere, per l'appunto, in tifo.


Ps: sul salvataggio di Alitalia ci sarebbero da dire molte cose. Secondo me, sarebbe stato comunque tacciato di incompetenza, indipendentemente da cosa avrebbe fatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> scusami ma cosa significa?
> come funzionava prima e come funziona ora?



L'idea era ridurre da 3 insegnanti a 1 per le scuole elementari, e a me sembrava cosa buona e giusta.
Credo ci siano state grosse difficoltà (come al solito, quando tocchi i dipendenti, statali poi...) e non so se è stata effettivamente attuata, ma non è questo il discorso che faccio io.
L'idea, per me, era sacrosanta. Basta un diplomato liceale con gli attributi per insegnare ad una classe elementare italiano, matematica, geografia, storia, etc.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'idea era ridurre da 3 insegnanti a 1 per le scuole elementari, e a me sembrava cosa buona e giusta.
> Credo ci siano state grosse difficoltà (come al solito, quando tocchi i dipendenti, statali poi...) e non so se è stata effettivamente attuata, ma non è questo il discorso che faccio io.
> L'idea, per me, era sacrosanta. Basta un diplomato liceale coi ******s per insegnare ad una classe elementare italiano, matematica, geografia, storia, etc.



la cosa mi interessava perche sono professore di matematica in belgio... e qui da noi abbiamo 1 solo insegnante alle elementari.

grazie.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato



Ma quale dittatura del proletariato, suvvia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

Marina is try to beginning (cit. )


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> la cosa mi interessava perche sono professore di matematica in belgio... e qui da noi abbiamo 1 solo insegnante alle elementari.
> 
> grazie.



Siete gente evoluta


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Poi ragazzi, adesso partiranno gli insulti, ma a me la riforma col maestro unico alle elementari è da sempre sembrata una grande cosa.



D'accordissimo.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

dopo l' Ilva la magistratura si è presa una bella responsabilità.....

mi auguro che tutto finisca per il meglio in Italia e ve lo dice un ambientalista senza colore politico.....


----------



## Doctore (2 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> la cosa mi interessava perche sono professore di matematica in belgio... e qui da noi abbiamo 1 solo insegnante alle elementari.
> 
> grazie.


se in italia sostieni questa idea sei taggato come un berlusconiano che vuole togliere i soldi alla scuola pubblica per darla a quella privata...per il resto anche sull immigrazione se ''PER CASO'' chiedi dei controlli piu severi sei taggato come leghista,neofascista razzista ecc...
Grazie Italia,Grazie Parlamento fatto di minoranze e maggioranze inutili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente non è "pulito".
> Il discorso è un altro. il 99% degli imprenditori non è "pulito", perché la struttura giuridica italiana è TERRIFICANTE. Se si volesse guardare con la lente di ingrandimento ogni impresa in italia dovrebbero chiuderne qualcosa come l'80%. Spesso, determinate "violazioni" vengono fatte perché, in paesi più svegli del nostro, non ci sono trentamila procedure che APPESANTISCONO E BASTA (Non tutelano, non aiutano, non garantiscono. Fanno solo perdere competitività con l'estero) e quindi riescono sempre ad andare avanti.
> 
> Faccio un esempio: una società che ho seguito l'anno scorso, in crisi nera. L'imprenditore, che ha BUTTATO mezzo milione di euro (Mezzo. Milione. Di. Euro.) nella sua società, perché ci credeva alla morte, è arrivato a dire "Ok, garantisco il posto a tutti, non va a casa nessuno, ma serve che si lavori 4 ore in più alla settimana". Sindacati+Legge Italiana = Sfasciato TUTTO.
> ...


Guarda, se potessi scrivermi, anche in privato, delle questioni imprenditoriali che non ti convincono e delle storie che hai vissuto mi farebbe molto piacere, perché è un argomento importante, ne sai e mi piacerebbe informarmi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Agosto 2013)

Berlusconi invece di 4 anni ne farà solo 1 se non erro, tra indulti vari. Però sarà fuori gioco di più, perché l'interdizione scatterà con l'espiazione della pena e la pena accessoria (che sarà da 1 a 3 anni) si aggiungerà al termine della pena. Quindi, ammettendo che gli rifilino un anno e mezzo di interdizione come pena accessoria, sarà interdetto per 2 anni e mezzo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> salve, ero impegnato con lo Champagne e mi sono perso alcuni post.. qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?



Se sei contento sei un comunista .... 

il movimento 5 stelle è formato da fascisti per i simpatizzanti di SX ed è formato da estremisti di SX per i simpatizzanti si Silvio ancora non si è capito bene da che parte stia il 5 stelle ...

poi ... questo forum è pieno di mangia bambini rossi... e alcuni sostengono che voteranno silvio sempre di più perchè è un perseguitato... 

a te i commenti


----------



## The Ripper (2 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto "dittatura del proletariato " e sono cascato dal letto


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho letto "dittatura del proletariato " e sono cascato dal letto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho letto "dittatura del proletariato " e sono cascato dal letto


Dove, no perché Marx è saltato fuori dalla tomba


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Ah, solo per la cronaca, pare che nel DL del fare sia spuntato un articolo che taglia gli stipendi dei manager pubblici.

Curioso che quando ci hanno provato Berlusconi e Monti, la corte costituzionale si sia messo di traverso. Adesso niente?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Comunque è grazie al governo e alle leggi Monti che Berlusca ora andrà a casa


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

è cominciata la fine, ormai manca poco.

Datemi del tifoso ma mi siedo apro i popcorn magno e godo


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è cominciata la fine, ormai manca poco.
> 
> Datemi del tifoso ma mi siedo apro i popcorn magno e godo



Forse la fine di Berlusconi (ma non ne sono affatto così sicuro), ma non la fine del berlusconismo ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Berlusconi invece di 4 anni ne farà solo 1 se non erro, tra indulti vari. Però sarà fuori gioco di più, perché l'interdizione scatterà con l'espiazione della pena e la pena accessoria (che sarà da 1 a 3 anni) si aggiungerà al termine della pena. Quindi, ammettendo che gli rifilino un anno e mezzo di interdizione come pena accessoria, sarà interdetto per 2 anni e mezzo...


Non può più ricandidarsi comunque, l'interdizione lo avrebbe messo fuori dai giochi subito e basta.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

se non si candida allora arriva la figlia davvero visto che sta rimettendo su il carrozzone di Forza Italia.....


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Agosto 2013)

Silvio sarà fuori dai giochi proforma. Se la figlia prende il suo posto prenderà gli stessi voti, per molti basterà veder scritto Berlusconi...e finché non gli verrà lo sc-ciupùn lui sarà il burattinaio.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Silvio sarà fuori dai giochi proforma. Se la figlia prende il suo posto prenderà gli stessi voti, per molti basterà veder scritto Berlusconi...e finché non gli verrà lo sc-ciupùn lui sarà il burattinaio.



Comunista! Mangiabambini! Gobbaccio!
Sciò sciò ciucciuvè 






A parte gli scherzi, non è cambiato nulla. Anzi, forse sì. Alle prossime elezioni Forza Italia prenderà più di un terzo dei voti, se proprio andrà male.


----------



## Doctore (2 Agosto 2013)

Berlusconi faceva il burattino e il burattinaio..ora fara solo il burattinaio(la sostanza non cambia).
Per esempio il pd ha il suo burattinaio de benedetti(la sostanza non cambia neanche li).
Il m5s ha il suo burattinaio Il mitico Grillo!.
Siamo una classe politica con tanti geppetti


----------



## vota DC (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non ha mai messo le mani nelle tasche degli italiani, innanzitutto. Al contrario di quanto hanno fatto gente come Prodi e Monti.



Berlusconi ha abbassato le tasse una volta grazie a Siniscalco, il problema è che quasi sempre metteva all'economia l'ex PSI Tremonti che aumentava le tasse. I ministri liberali li aveva, un certo De Martino ha dimostrato di essere ultraliberale ma gli hanno dato il ministero più sbagliato, cioè quello della difesa e ha finito con mandare in Iraq elicotteri privi di corazza.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anzi nel campo fiscale ha sempre varato norme di detrazione ( nel quinquennio 2001-2006 furono varate varie norme di detrazioni fiscali e di rafforzamento della no tax area).



Non solo in quegli anni, anche nel periodo 2008-2010 ha aggiunto no tax zone. Il problema è che invece di metterci quelle commerciali tipo Trieste o industriali ci metteva città dormitorio che per me non dovrebbero nemmeno esistere, tra l'altro ironicamente quasi tutti comuni tenuti dal centrosinistra e in mano a camorra o 'ndrangheta.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha incentivato e aperto il mondo del Lavoro (all'epoca) con la Riforma Biagi che prima era una casta a causa dell'operato della sinistra. E anche qui gli sono andati a rompere le balls, non ultima la squallida Riforma Fornero.



Biagi (che tra l'altro era un margheritino) ha solo scritto le basi, i suoi collaboratori erano ******* e la legge è rimasta incompleta e insensata, di fatto una legge mai applicata. La Fornero invece ci ha lavorato giorno e notte ma le mancava la materia grigia per scrivere una qualsiasi legge.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con la Legge Bossi-Fini si pose un duro fermo all'immigrazione delegante,



Sulla carta. Ma a causa della mancata riforma della giustizia le uniche conseguenze sono che tocca pagare 100 euro al giorno per tenere in lager qualche buzzurro, poi vengono i giudici che decidono di non espellerli, le poche volte che vogliono espellerli ci pensa la Kyenge a liberarli in cambio di una percentuale della refurtiva (vedere il bosniaco che rubava il rame)....è come dare la pena di morte ai pedofili ma non avere nessun poliziotto, nessun boia e vietare di farsi giustizia da sé.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> con le sinistre e ora con la Kyenge rischiamo di diventare una colonia islamica.



Però è un peccato recente della sinistra. E' robaccia tipica del Vaticano II che si gira dall'altra parte quando ammazzano cristiani e dà sempre il benvenuto agli islamici. Cioè tutti vogliono i famosi ingegneri indiani e invece qui vogliono i venditori ambulanti di religione islamica. La Kyenge dovrebbe essere cattolica come il padre.....un cattolico con una cinquantina di figli e decine di mogli. Ricordiamoci che la vera sinistra era quella prodiana che speronava le navi albanesi facendo piangere Berlusconi, il contagio immigrazionista è venuto dagli anni 2000 in poi.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha innalzato le pensioni minime, aumentando la pensione sociale a 516 euro al mese. Sempre in termini di pensione è stato poi necessario innalzare l'eta pensionabile ma questo perchè si è innalzata la vita media e quindi col passar degli anni si sarebbe creata un eccessiva spesa pubblica.



Dal momento che l'euro a differenza della lira non dimezza il proprio valore continuamente per me è molto meglio una soluzione alla Pinochet per le pensioni. Uno si prende il 100% della paga invece del 40% e lo mette sotto il materasso o ottiene una pensione tramite assicurazioni private. L'innalzamento dell'età pensionabile lo ha fatto (scalando male) Dini con il governo tecnico, Berlusconi non ha avuto il coraggio.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' l'unico che ha sempre avuto una visione futuristica delle cose, come le grandi opere per lo sviluppo del Paese e anche qui i soliti noti gli sono andati contro.



Le grandi opere non servono a niente. Mica vogliamo far la fine della costa dorada spagnola che facendo grandi opere ha rovinato il turismo! La visione futuristica di Berlusconi è nelle riforme istituzionali. Berlusconi ha detto giustizia, sicuramente facendo proposte sbagliate (tipo solo un grado se uno è innocente e tre gradi se è colpevole) ma comunque ha detto che lì c'era un problema. E poi le province. Per me è stupido abolirle, però lui e Gelli proponevano di farlo e tutti gli dicevano che era un abominio massonico....in pratica il 70% dei punti considerati irrinunciabili da quasi tutti i partiti è il piano P2, buona parte punti schifosi ma Berlusconi ha anticipato la moda attuale condivisa dalla politica di una trentina d'anni almeno...più futuristico di così!


----------



## Mithos (2 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto cose davvero allucinanti in questo topic...Cose talmente assurde che , credo, non si possano nemmeno ascrivere alla categoria della logica.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (2 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto, sei in un paese ancora moderatamente libero, grazie a silvio berlusconi, se nel 94 avesse vinto achille occhetto, a quest'ora saremmo reduci da 20 anni di dittatura del proletariato



Ma parli seriamente?


----------



## Mithos (2 Agosto 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Ma parli seriamente?



E tu glielo chiedi scusa?Certo che è serio


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Agosto 2013)

sono serissimo, niente trollate o roba simile, odio i comunisti e voterò chiunque sia contro contro di loro.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque è grazie al governo e alle leggi Monti che Berlusca ora andrà a casa




OMFG


OMFG!!!!


Qualcuno forse finalmente dovrà mandare giù un boccone amarissimo e dire che qualcosa di buono Monti l'ha fatto.


Sono commosso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque è grazie al governo e alle leggi Monti che Berlusca ora andrà a casa


Ma meno male, io addirittura son giustizialista


----------



## Marilson (3 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se sei contento sei un comunista ....
> 
> il movimento 5 stelle è formato da fascisti per i simpatizzanti di SX ed è formato da estremisti di SX per i simpatizzanti si Silvio ancora non si è capito bene da che parte stia il 5 stelle ...
> 
> ...



diesamina riassuntiva ineccepibile lollo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Agosto 2013)

Mah,eppure io,da un punto di vista prettamente egoistico,avrei preferito un'assoluzione,giusto per potermi fare quattro risate leggendo le rosicate dei signori:
Marco Travaglio
Michele Santoro
Michele Serra
Roberto Saviano
Roberto Benigni
Sabina Guzzanti
Concita De Gregorio
Gad Lerner
Antonio Di Pietro
Antonio Ingroia


E poi mi dispiace per quelli del PD: se il malvagyo Abberluscone-Lucifero va in galera,chi sarà il nuovo capro espiatorio? A chi dare la colpa per gli insuccessi elettorali?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Domanda: è vero che l'amministratore della società, ossia il Confa, è stato assolto? Dunque Berlusconi è stato condannato con il ruolo di "azionista"?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Agosto 2013)

Nessuno ha i dati in mano per rispondermi? Io non mi sono filato eccessivamente il processo, quindi non vorrei dire cose a caso.

Ciononostante, guardate che se hanno prosciolto l'amministratore della società e hanno condannato il proprietario, relativamente ad accadimenti legati alla gestione della stessa (imposte, dichiarazioni etc), GLIEL'HANNO FATTA GROSSA.

E' come dire che se il guidatore del Bus investe tre pedoni, lui viene assolto e il proprietario del bus va in galera.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2013)

Non vorrei dire boiate, ma da quel poco che ho sentito mi pare che Confalonieri sia stato assolto sia in primo sia in secondo grado.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

"Ahò ma ancora der Berlusca se sta a parlà?"


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire boiate, ma da quel poco che ho sentito mi pare che Confalonieri sia stato assolto sia in primo sia in secondo grado.



Ecco ma io volevo capire, e' lo stesso oggetto processuale? Anche io sapevo che era stato assolto in entrambi i casi.


----------

